# Happy Holidays to Everyone from Sophie



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

...and me too!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*BAck At Ya'*

Happy Hoildays to you two as well!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Bill, I wish you and the beautiful Sophie the warmest holiday greetings.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Merry Christmas Bill...nice picture and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Sophie is so pretty.
Merry Christmas.
Thanks for the pic.

Reti


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Sophie's gorgeous. Love her birdwear, by the way. 

Happy holidays, friends!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you, Bill and Sophie! Happys Holidays to both of you!

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks Bill, and happy holidays to you too!

Linda


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Happy Holidays to you Bill, and to Sophie!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I see the lovely Sophie is wearing her Christmas finery!

To you BOTH, from Shi & Squeaks...


*A MOST MERRY HO HO HO CHRISTMAS WITH A HAPPY AND PROSPEROUS NEW YEAR!!*


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Sophie, you look lovely! Merry Christmas to you and your human flock.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

What a Christmas belle you are Sophie. A Merry Christmas to you and your family as well.

Margaret


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well isn't Sophie looking lovely this evening? 
Merry Christmas you guys!


----------

